# Dubai chauffeur



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have heard that instead of driving you can have a chauffeur that is on call night and day 24/7 for around £100 a month.

Does anyone have any experience with this service?

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

some one is telling you porky pies! there are taxis that are available 24/7 and I would imagine you wouldn't spend much more than that a month being taxid around. (depending on where you live)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No way! As if you'd expect a driver to live on less than £100 a month!!

You can hire a car & driver, but you can't afford that on your salary.



I do wonder where you are getting al this daft information


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

its not me, i will be driving my own car, sarah said she spoke to someone who was born in dubai and has lived there and said this serivce is avaiable if you dont like driving.??? i thought is sounded cheap as well, everyone would do that!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As anywhere you can hire a car & driver, but although it is cheaper than the UK, it isn't that cheap!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

anyway im not getting involved in that! - i've got alot more to sort out then a chauffeur service


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes you have! how is the accomodation search going? I really do think you should go for a villa share for the first few months.


----------

